# Raspberry Tuiles



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello,

I'm thinking of making a dessert, and one of the components I hope to include is a raspberry tuile.

I've seen a raspberry tuile cup before (that looks like a lace cookie shaped in a basket), and the recipe, but I forgot where. 

Does anyone know how I can create a recipe for a Raspberry tuile?

I'm thinking it may go like this.

Raspberry puree.
Icing sugar to taste.
Some flour to give it structure.

Bake in a 200*C oven until crisp.

I intend to have it as a disc, so I'll be omitting the egg whites as I won't be shaping it.

what do you guys think?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you don't need it to hold it's shape, you can make a fruit leather.

If you want to do a lace cookie, try adding raspberry powder to a lace dough. I've never tried this, but I think it'll work.

Check this out:
http://www.naturesflavors.com/produc...oducts_id=3250


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most tuille recipies are as follows: `100% Icing sugar, 100% cake flour, 50% eggwhite. I don't know, maybe you could subsitute Rasp. jam for some of the eggwhite and icing sugar...hmmm... colour wouldn't be nice though; muddy brown/red.... Give it a try and let us know


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas!

I'll do some R&D later tonight after work.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is a berry tuile recipe that works well. It doesn't keep it's pink color, but it has the flavor of whatever puree you use. Both strawberry and raspberry work well.

3#, 11 1/2 oz confectioner's sugar
1# flour
15 oz fruit puree
1#, 6 oz melted butter

This makes about 3 qts, so you may want to cut the recipe down to try it. Hope it helps.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey!
I'll try it out when I get the time, thanks for the recipe!


----------

